# An old picture.



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Aw, what a sweet photo! They live in our hearts forever! I love photography because it's such a wonderful thing to capture a moment like that and keep it. Whether on paper or on a computer, we can always have it!

It warms my heart to see so much love in one small pet-bed hehehe


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

loomis was a giant compared to your two little ones. what a great friendship!


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

Oh, how sweet is that?? I adore cats and Loomis looks like he was one very fine gentleman! And all snuggled with the Chi's... gorgeous!

Lou is so right - photos are just the best invention! I often go through our old ones and do the whole "do you remember..." thing - I find it so comforting, proof that those who have gone on are still in your heart. Can be a bit sad too, of course, but generally I find pictures like yours so *Awwww* rather than *sniff*.

Thanks for sharing :hug:


----------



## Suddenly (Aug 8, 2013)

What a wonderful photo of your lovely babies. Loving how they are all together. Beautiful !


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

That is such a sweet nest of friends. Pictures like that are very special to hold onto, aren't they?


----------

